# Angeln in Holland bei Vinkeveen



## Team Forelle (6. April 2005)

Hallo liebe Anglerfreunde,

Ich möchte mit meiner Familie in den Sommerferien nach Vinkeveen in Holland in den Angelurlaub fahren.Es ist aber schwer zu dieser Zeit jetzt noch ein Ferienhaus mit Boot zu finden.Wart ihr Vielleicht schon mal da und wo wart ihr und wo und wie habt ihr geangelt?

Petrie Heil

MfG Team Forelle

Ps:auf eine baldige Antwort wäre ich euch sehr verbunden. #6


----------



## saschuh (17. April 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Holland bei Vinkeveen*

Hi ,
versuch es mal beim Jachthafen - Borger .
Ich fahre dort schon einige Jahre hin . Neben verschiedenen Zimmern , wird auch ein Ferienhaus inkl. Boot mit AB vermietet , das wir uns für Ende September reserviert haben . Schau einfach auf die Homepage :  www.jachthavenborger.nl 

Zum Angeln kann ich dir nur ein paar tips zum Hecht- bzw. Zanderangeln geben .
Wir schleppen meistens . Dafür nehme ich eine Rute von 50-80 Gr. WG und einer länge von 3,00m . Andere nehmen kürzere Ruten aber ich komme mit einer Längeren besser klar . Dazu eine mittl. Rolle mit 0,20mm Fireline . Die Schnur nehme ich etwas stärker , weil man in den Plassen doch ab und zu einen Hänger bekommt . 
Als Köder nehme ich an den tieferen Stellen , am großen und mittl. See , zweiteilige Wobbler in den größen 13-20cm . Die 13cm langen sind Rapala Jointed in verschiedenen farben , ein Barschdekor sollte aber unbedingt dabei sein . Die 20cm langen Wobbler sind von Cormoran und auch zweiteilig . Am kleinen See und Flachwasserzonen nehme ich den 1- Super Stretch von Mann´s . Dieser Wobbler ist 16cm lang und einteilig . Er kommt auf eine Tiefe von ca. 50cm beim Schleppen . 
Die Wobbler schleppen wir zwischen 20 und 40m hinter unserem Boot . Die Schleppgeschwindigkeit ist sehr langsam , fast Standgas . 
Ausser Hechte und Zander , beissen aber auch große Barsche , egal ob 13cm Wobbler oder 20cm . Ein netter Beifang .
Denkt bitte daran , daß sich die Gesetze in Holland geändert haben . So dürfen aus den Vinkeveen-Plassen keine Hechte und Karpfen entnommen werden . Für mich ist das kein Problem , weil ich sowieso alle Fische wieder zurücksetze . 

Ich hoffe , ich konnte ein wenig weiterhelfen und wünsche einen schönen Urlaub .


----------

